# 5hp merc on 12' jon boat



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys. I have a 2001 small 5hp 2 stroke Mercury that I use on my jon boat. With two people, and some gear, we GPS'd it at 14.6 MPH top speed after finding the best slot on the manual trim. Once it reaches 14.6 it feels as if the prop starts to spin out. It stays at 14.6 but the throttle isn't all the way. Once it gets there, if you give it more throttle it just revs high and doesn't move any faster. It feels as if it should go more, but doesn't. Would a different prop help out? I don't know anything about propellers. 

Where we set the trim at now it gets the most top speed, but not the quickest take off. On different settings it was taking off quicker out of the hole, but it would top out at 11 mph.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Went through the same game with the Slipper.
You can only get so much out of a small 1 cylinder motor.
Limited selection on props, I ended up with the largest
pitch and diameter I could find, but the problem is that
there isn't a big enough demand to produce a cupped prop
for such a small motor. For more speed, it's cheaper
and easier to just get a bigger motor for your hull.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Went through the same game with the Slipper.
> You can only get so much out of a small 1 cylinder motor.
> Limited selection on props, I ended up with the largest
> pitch and diameter I could find, but the problem is that
> ...



I'm going to sell this soon more than likely. Once I finish my skiff, I'll probably sell it. If not, keep it as a back up. Or just to fish the 6hp or less zones in 'mingo. I was just wondering if there was something to help out because the high rev doesn't sound nice to the ears. lol I'm good with the speed though. I think that's actually pretty fast for what it is. 

Thanks.


----------

